# William Thomas McKinley



## Hmmbug (Jun 16, 2014)

News of the death of this composer reached the world today, via the New York Times. William Thomas McKinley was an American composer who lived to the age of 76 writing music he called "neo-tonal" (really, just tonal). His music was extremely accessible for its tonal language and dabbling in jazz and blue chords, as well as its rhythmic propulsion, shown in over 300 pieces. He was also an extremely accomplished pianist in classical and jazz music, once auditioning for Juilliard with a piece improvised on the spot that he told the jury was by Ravel. (He got in.)

He wrote four symphonies, three piano concertos, and a number of works for viola.

I hadn't heard of him before, but he was in the New York Times and there wasn't a thread for him so that was good enough for me.


----------



## Hmmbug (Jun 16, 2014)

Here is the link to his obituary: http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/01/a...mckinley-jazz-loving-composer-dies-at-76.html.

Here is a piece of his called "The Mountain":


----------

